# A Trip Through Town: Lancaster, SC



## smcaskil (Jan 31, 2008)

While I was waiting for my car to be washed, I strolled through downtown Lancaster.  I manged to shoot some pictures of some of the old buildings in town along with a couple of new ones.

1)  The courthouse on Main Street.  The statue is in memory of those who served in the Civil War.







2) Right across from the street is the Administration building.  This is a close-up of the clock that stands in front of the building.






3) On the next block is Kimbrell's Furniture, which has been there for eons.






4) This in an old bank building in downtown.  It has been renovated but still appears vacant.  The arts council I believe uses it for things from time to time.






5) This is known as Springs Block.  Most of the buildings in downtown Lancaster were renovated a few years ago to keep them from falling down and because of roof leaks and things.  These were taken back to the way they used to be.


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 31, 2008)

6) This is the old movie theatre that used to be in Lancaster.  You can still see the remnants of the old marquee.  There are apartments and commercial rentals in the building now.






7) This building has been many things, but started out life as a jewelry store many, many moons ago.  






8) This is a shot of the Administration Building, with the clock.






9) There is a huge mural in downtown Lancaster.  This is a couple of pictures of it.


----------



## mxracer32 (Jan 31, 2008)

nice!

sure was more sunny there then it was in charlotte today!


----------



## azruial (Jan 31, 2008)

smcaskil said:


> While I was waiting for my cash to be washed,



Is that like money laundering? 

The clock is my favorite, against the blue sky


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks azruial, 

Went in and fixed that.


----------



## smcaskil (Jan 31, 2008)

mxracer,

These were taken yesterday, when it was still sunny.  Unfortunately I had to go back to work today.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2008)

Fun series. Great to see your town, and how they've restored those lovely old buildings. I really like the windows in the old bank building in #4.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Renair (Feb 2, 2008)

Really nice, I think small U.S. towns have so much charactor.   Good work, thanks for sharing...


----------



## That One Guy (Feb 2, 2008)

nice shots! thanks for the tour of your town. looks quite nice there.


----------

